# Please help - is my hammy dying?



## Kkasxo (Jan 14, 2020)

Sorry guys I’ve resolved to writing on here as I am absolutely heart broken. 

I think ultimately I know the answer but I am having such a hard time parting with my bestest friend. 

My Syrian hammy (Muffin) was purchased back in December 2017 at Pets at Home. I’m sure he was around 10 weeks old at the time so he is pretty much of age now but has been doing well apart from a chest infection back in October. I had him taken to the vet & after 10 days of antibiotics his infection cleared up and he was back to being a happy hammy again! 

I have just started a new job so the last few days have been hectic but I noticed I hadn’t seen Muffin around much in the evenings but when putting his dinner on each night I would lift his bedding to check for signs of life (dreading each day as I know he is growing older and I could find that he has passed) but each time he was breathing. I had left special treats for him on the second level of his home to triple check the next morning that he had been up, & each night he collected them so I knew he must’ve just woken up later in the night - he is a grandad after all! 

This evening when I got in from work I realised he hadn’t touched any of his food so again, I lifted the bedding and found he was breathing but normally he would do a little flinch and wander his nose curiously as I fiddle with his cage, this time no response. I patted him, no response. I think he has gone into hibernation... 

I took him out of his cage and his body was pretty stiff but limp at the same time and he felt quite cold to the touch so after some research I decided to pop him on me skin to skin to try to warm him up & get him out of hibernation. I did that for about 30 mins followed by a pet safe heat pad for about another hour. I also gave him some water through a syringe. During this time he wriggled a little and woke up twice, walked a couple of steps and immediately fell back asleep in the new location. 

I’ve now decided to put him back into his cage with a little blanket & extra bedding and have set the heating to come on every couple of hours to keep him warm. 

Could this be hibernation? Or is my old baby just on his last legs?  I’m so so so so broken as I feel he won’t make it through tonight and it was absolutely heartbreaking to see my active cheeky bubs so.... lifeless.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It does sound as though he may be coming to the end of his life.

It is so upsetting but, all you can do now is ensure he has easy access to food and water and keep him warm.

You are doing all you can.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If he’s near the end of life I’d be inclined to take him to the vet and have him pts to ensure he doesn’t suffer tbh.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm sorry, it does appear that his time has come. I'm sure you have given him a lovely life so take comfort in that.


----------

